# Does that airbox mod work on the new 1.4L Turbo? (LE2)



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

larlar75 said:


> Hey I remember reading on the last gen cruze that the best mod for the 1.4l was removing something under the airbox? Some piping or something? Does that still apply to my 2016 Cruze? If so anyone know if it's the same process?


Won't know till someone tries. Looks like they have a silencer in the zip tube as well.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I guess when I get my K&N drop in filter I'll give it a shot..


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

For your second gen Cruze, another option would be to wait for GM's engined Cruze air intake system due mid 2017, part number #84083963. Final testing on it is now underway, and in fact talked to several GM affiliated test drivers/engineers who said that the combo of that intake, the performance exhaust (PN #84152660 -- also scheduled for mid 2017 availability), and the suspension lowering kit (PN #84105410, available soon) made the car a hoot to drive, and so equipped, it handled the autocross/track really well. 

Based on past GM pricing, the GM air box will _many_ times the K&N drop in air filter, however, produce more HP than just the filter. Or, buy the K&N and if you want more mid next year, you could then upgrade to the GM air box intake system.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

call me crazy, but when i did that airbox mod on my 2014 LTZ i didnt notice anything. Maybe it's because mine is an automatic and not manual, but until i installed my SRI, i didnt hear/feel a thing.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Unless GM drops a tune with it, 0HP/OTQ would be the accurate since gen 1 kills mods after it figures out you modded w/o a tune.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

elegant said:


> For your second gen Cruze, another option would be to wait for GM's engined Cruze air intake system due mid 2017, part number #84083963. Final testing on it is now underway, and in fact talked to several GM affiliated test drivers/engineers who said that the combo of that intake, the performance exhaust (PN #84152660 -- also scheduled for mid 2017 availability), and the suspension lowering kit (PN #84105410, available soon) made the car a hoot to drive, and so equipped, it handled the autocross/track really well.
> 
> Based on past GM pricing, the GM air box will _many_ times the K&N drop in air filter, however, produce more HP than just the filter. Or, buy the K&N and if you want more mid next year, you could then upgrade to the GM air box intake system.


In my opinion the RS package should include all these from the factory. I never understood why they never produced a performance packaged Cruze.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> In my opinion the RS package should include all these from the factory. I never understood why they never produced a performance packaged Cruze.


The RS package, since its introduction on the 1st gen Camaro, has always been an appearance package (excluding the one vehicle which did not follow the typical RS "formula", the Sonic RS). 

An SS model, on the other hand, should have existed on the 1st gen Cruze - it's really a shame it didn't. With the 2nd Gen Cruze being a lot lighter, I feel like now is the time, as you'd have an SS Cruze that is much closer to the weight of the Cobalt SS than the 1st gen Cruze ever was.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

The air box is for the gen 2, 1.4L turbo found in the Cruze. The upcoming factory air box mod, PN # 89083963 will generate more than a few more HP -- per the GM Milford Prooving Ground Development Engineer in charge of the project. He shared with me the range of the extra HP on the condition that since it has not been finalized, that amount is not to be publicly shared. I was amazed at what he told me, especially as that air box does not require a tune to produce its extra power (not that it would not produce even more if the engine were also tuned). That fact that it produces extra power without a tune, and that it is a GM part, means not a single warranty issue if a later issue.

All we need is patience, for that part is scheduled to not become available until mid-2017.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The RS package, since its introduction on the 1st gen Camaro, has always been an appearance package (excluding the one vehicle which did not follow the typical RS "formula", the Sonic RS).
> 
> An SS model, on the other hand, should have existed on the 1st gen Cruze - it's really a shame it didn't. With the 2nd Gen Cruze being a lot lighter, I feel like now is the time, as you'd have an SS Cruze that is much closer to the weight of the Cobalt SS than the 1st gen Cruze ever was.


It gets you snazzy wheels/tires on the Gen 2! Woo.


----------



## damilo (Nov 16, 2016)

So.. I opened the airbox on the 2016 and its a cone filter. There is nothing under it at all. I simply took off the bottom part of the air box, turned it over exposing the round filter. As soon as i did that you could hear the turbo just like a cold air intake


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

According to the Chevy website the cruze RS package on the LT adds a rear sway bar, since the LT does not come with one. LTZ already has one, so RS LTZ doesn't add any "performance" parts but the RS on the LT does.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> so RS LTZ doesn't add any "performance" parts but the RS on the LT does.


Well, sorta. The tires/wheels that you get with the RS Premier are MUCH more grippy (Michelin MXM4) than the regular 17's. Little more road noise/less ride comfort, though.

Other than that, no. You do get Z-Link with the standard Premier model that you don't get on the LT.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

I just went and did what you said you did with the air box ( Cruze Hatchback ) and I totally saw the cone type filter. I was thinking on buying those nets for K&N filters ( sorry I don't know the real name of them ) and wrap the stock filter with it and then run her for like 5 miles and see if I noticed any issues. I also saw kinda like a return air hose that goes in the bottom part of the air box. Don't know what that's for.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JorgeMichigan84 said:


> I just went and did what you said you did with the air box ( Cruze Hatchback ) and I totally saw the cone type filter. I was thinking on buying those nets for K&N filters ( sorry I don't know the real name of them ) and wrap the stock filter with it and then run her for like 5 miles and see if I noticed any issues. I also saw kinda like a return air hose that goes in the bottom part of the air box. Don't know what that's for.


Hydroshield.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Unless GM drops a tune with it, 0HP/OTQ would be the accurate since gen 1 kills mods after it figures out you modded w/o a tune.


Wrong. The PCM adjusts fuel trims according to the o2 sensor readings. The stock airbox does not allow for a clean and accurate reading across the MAF so they use a restrictive air filter to basically slow the air down enough to make it less turbulent across the MAF. The smoother the airflow across the MAF makes for a more accurate reading and less fuel trimming required by the o2 sensors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5banger said:


> Wrong. The PCM adjusts fuel trims according to the o2 sensor readings. The stock airbox does not allow for a clean and accurate reading across the MAF so they use a restrictive air filter to basically slow the air down enough to make it less turbulent across the MAF. The smoother the airflow across the MAF makes for a more accurate reading and less fuel trimming required by the o2 sensors.


Your proof or restrictive air box in old and new gen is? Have you actually opened the air box of a GM vehicle and see the air straightener? Honeycomb in the 90 and H bars in the Cruze? Unless you have proof, you need to stop telling people an intake w/o a tune (2 gen is too new to test that just yet) on the Cruze is productive when we have years of people running slower 1/4 times because they did this w/o a tune.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Your proof or restrictive air box in old and new gen is? Have you actually opened the air box of a GM vehicle and see the air straightener? Honeycomb in the 90 and H bars in the Cruze? Unless you have proof, you need to stop telling people an intake w/o a tune (2 gen is too new to test that just yet) on the Cruze is productive when we have years of people running slower 1/4 times because they did this w/o a tune.


That's the case on most cars. A cold air intake generally will piss the computer off, causing a CEL. A couple people have had luck with CAIs on the Cruze Diesel, but others have run them for a short period of time, ended up with CELs and a car that ran like ****, and went back to stop. If it was a true benefit (without a tune), I, an engineer, would have installed one. If I get a tune, sure, I'd be okay taking advantage of _slightly_ improved airflow, but I have no intention of installing it on the stock calibration. 

These days, the stock equipment is nearly as good as a cold air intake will be. There's no real reason for them to design a sub-par intake tract, when horsepower and fuel economy are such big selling points.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Your proof or restrictive air box in old and new gen is? Have you actually opened the air box of a GM vehicle and see the air straightener? Honeycomb in the 90 and H bars in the Cruze? Unless you have proof, you need to stop telling people an intake w/o a tune (2 gen is too new to test that just yet) on the Cruze is productive when we have years of people running slower 1/4 times because they did this w/o a tune.


I have my own 2017 Cruze. And I've tried to post pics of my air filter swap but for whatever reason it won't let me. I replaced the stock filter with an AEM dryflow filter and there's no air straightener before the maf. I don't need to show proof just because you don't know how these things work. It's a possibility that a SRI wouldn't improve peak hp but low-mid range improvements would most likely be there due to the quicker turbo spool time and less low speed air restriction in front of the compressor. All of this equates to torque moreso than horsepower under the curve.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> All of this equates to torque moreso than horsepower under the curve.


Which is strictly controlled by the ECM at default values on stock tune. You didn't fool it.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> You didn't fool it.


Not with the stock intake because the MAF location is unchanged. But if the turbo spools at a lower rpm than what it did before the modification, it's effectively increasing torque in those areas and therefore a performance improvement over stock. The MAF readings can actually be different with an air filter swap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5banger said:


> I have my own 2017 Cruze. And I've tried to post pics of my air filter swap but for whatever reason it won't let me. I replaced the stock filter with an AEM dryflow filter and there's no air straightener before the maf. I don't need to show proof just because you don't know how these things work. It's a possibility that a SRI wouldn't improve peak hp but low-mid range improvements would most likely be there due to the quicker turbo spool time and less low speed air restriction in front of the compressor. All of this equates to torque moreso than horsepower under the curve.


 This is correct until the car realize there is a change and fights it. That's if we are talking about an actual intake and not just a panel filter swap or deletion of the NVH foam that was on the 1st gens OEM filter. There is threads literally on the Cruze and intakes. We aren't here to bust your balls, there is no such thing as "Free HP" with the Cruze. It's pay to play and people either pay a lot or just stay at their happy medium and do suspension, visual or I.C.E. mods instead.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

5banger said:


> Not with the stock intake because the MAF location is unchanged. But if the turbo spools at a lower rpm than what it did before the modification, it's effectively increasing torque in those areas and therefore a performance improvement over stock. The MAF readings can actually be didderent with an air filter swap.


The turbo's output is controlled by the ECU. The ECU has certain torque targets for every point in the RPM range. If the turbo spools faster and generates more torque at a lower RPM than before, the ECU will see this and dial the boost pressure back. It will not allow the car to exceed the torque target by an appreciable margin at any rev range without a tune. We're not arguing your logic, as it makes sense, but in the application of the Cruze specifically, the ECU will not allow anything to increase torque beyond specified values in stock programming. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Okay now that is new to me since I have yet to be able to view the stock tune since there's an issue hptuners is working out at the moment. And yes I'm only basing my responses on experience and logic on previous platforms that I've tuned or worked with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

By 2000 RPM it's giving you all 177 ft lb, and it feels like it gives you a healthy bit even down at 1500 anyway. But yeah, it won't go over set tq targets - the ECU reins everything back in. People would do exhaust and intake mods on the 1st gen platform without a tune, which would feel good for the first day or two, and then the ECU would adjust everything back to stock. 

You MAY see slightly better throttle tip-in response as a result of your filter swap, just as we did by removing the intake snorkel ductwork on the older cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> By 2000 RPM it's giving you all 177 ft lb, and it feels like it gives you a healthy bit even down at 1500 anyway. But yeah, it won't go over set tq targets - the ECU reins everything back in. People would do exhaust and intake mods on the 1st gen platform without a tune, which would feel good for the first day or two, and then the ECU would adjust everything back to stock.
> 
> You MAY see slightly better throttle tip-in response as a result of your filter swap, just as we did by removing the intake snorkel duct work on the older cars.


That mod was just enough to not make the car mad at you plus add a small amount of turbo in cabin w/o pissing of the S/O if you went full CAI. Being the intake didn't do much and having a FMIC, I just made a hole in the box pre filter side on the gen 1 and added a hard pipe to give that engine induction through hard pipes SRI sound and still look stockish.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Ahhh so the Gm factory new airfilter does in fact include tuning...I posted the catalog in the General thread..I wonder if it will fit all year cruzes, catalog does not specify.


----------



## sergiocoser (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi there, 


I wish to hear the turbo, just for pleasure, not horsepower gain. This mod removing the bottom box someone tryed?


Mine is a 16-17 cruze 1.4 (new model)


Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

elegant said:


> The air box is for the gen 2, 1.4L turbo found in the Cruze. The upcoming factory air box mod, PN # 89083963 will generate more than a few more HP -- per the GM Milford Prooving Ground Development Engineer in charge of the project. He shared with me the range of the extra HP on the condition that since it has not been finalized, that amount is not to be publicly shared. I was amazed at what he told me, especially as that air box does not require a tune to produce its extra power (not that it would not produce even more if the engine were also tuned). That fact that it produces extra power without a tune, and that it is a GM part, means not a single warranty issue if a later issue.
> 
> All we need is patience, for that part is scheduled to not become available until mid-2017.


You know, I grew up around the proving grounds, I work at the nearest Chevrolet dealership to the proving grounds, I bought the first manual hatch in Michigan, and I'm still not waiting for the GM airbox. I'm sure it will be a quality piece, like they always are, but I doubt it's anything special. The lowering springs are a 10mm drop, slightly stiffer; the intake will be a quality item, and the exhaust is a borla catback. 

I can get all those things myself.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

5banger said:


> I have my own 2017 Cruze. And I've tried to post pics of my air filter swap but for whatever reason it won't let me. I replaced the stock filter with an AEM dryflow filter and there's no air straightener before the maf. I don't need to show proof just because you don't know how these things work. It's a possibility that a SRI wouldn't improve peak hp but low-mid range improvements would most likely be there due to the quicker turbo spool time and less low speed air restriction in front of the compressor. All of this equates to torque moreso than horsepower under the curve.


I have installed the AEM for my 2016 Cruze GEN2 1.4l turbo because I loveeee hearing my turbo whenever I shift. Power gains aside. But it has caused problems with my MAF sensor which in turn has jacked my MAP sensor up. Both have thrown codes. I replaced MAF but same. I unplugged it (the maf) just now and car seemed to run fine. No engine light. Honestly... I may try the air straightener. We will see how it goes. OR I may take the huge around 300 dollar hit and go back to the old. But I LOVEEE hearing my turbo thats part of the reason I love Manual Forced Induction cars.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

sergiocoser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I wish to hear the turbo, just for pleasure, not horsepower gain. This mod removing the bottom box someone tryed?
> ...


I felt the same as you. I love my cruze and love to hear the turbo doing its thing when I shift. But two sensors MAF and MAP throwing codes and even got an Engine Power Reduced alert.. when you see that the car becomes barely drive-able. I pray you avoid my woes. There are many opinions on the matter. I feel it all leads back to my MAF sensor not getting the air its used to because of my CAI upgrade. Seems logical. May try air straightener before I give up all hope and revert back to old CAI.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CrimsonRain said:


> I have installed the AEM for my 2016 Cruze GEN2 1.4l turbo because I loveeee hearing my turbo whenever I shift. Power gains aside. But it has caused problems with my MAF sensor which in turn has jacked my MAP sensor up. Both have thrown codes. I replaced MAF but same. I unplugged it (the maf) just now and car seemed to run fine. No engine light. Honestly... I may try the air straightener. We will see how it goes. OR I may take the huge around 300 dollar hit and go back to the old. But I LOVEEE hearing my turbo thats part of the reason I love Manual Forced Induction cars.


Sensors are fine. The aftermarket intake isn't showing correct airflow readings (tumble, etc) across the sensors that it does with the stock intake.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Sensors are fine. The aftermarket intake isn't showing correct airflow readings (tumble, etc) across the sensors that it does with the stock intake.


Can I fix that with anything but a tune? New better MAF maybe?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CrimsonRain said:


> Can I fix that with anything but a tune? New better MAF maybe?


An air straightener or intake designed specifically for that car. K&N designed one of the better working intakes for the Gen 1. Or, yeah, a tune calibrated for that intake.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> An air straightener or intake designed specifically for that car. K&N designed one of the better working intakes for the Gen 1. Or, yeah, a tune calibrated for that intake.


My AEM intake said it was designed for my car. That is why is fits so well. Mine is the GEN2. I think its the straightener I need. I have the 21-805C AEM Cold Air Intake System. How I am going to fit the straightener in place is another matter. I am ordering a honeycomb screen though. Aluminum.


----------

